# Back to my roots



## Ian Holdich (13 Dec 2013)

Hi everyone, Brandis edge is now gone, and I'm really happy about that. The reason being,that I lost my aquascaping mojo a fair while back. I was getting very bored with the whole thing. I did try and get it back, but there was just no excitement in for me anymore. 
This is far from and aquascape, this is a planted tank. Something I love years ago. I still do, I still love seeing those planted tanks done with really easy plants. So, that's what this is, it's a good old planted tank, it'll end up as a jungle. 
I want to move plants around, buy different plants when I see something different in a shop. 
There are also plants in here that probably won't suit the actual tank, but I don't really care...lol
The plants are dead easy plants, just something I need to do at the moment. I'm also quite excited about adding different crypts and the like over the coming week/months. God, I've missed crypts...
As said, this is no aquascape, this is just a basic planted tank...just for me. 
There is space at the back as you'll see, but there are a few bulbs laying around at the back, so the back will soon fill in. 

So, this took me two and a half hours from stripping the last scape, to filling it back up with water. You can probably tell lol. 





 



 



 



 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Ian Holdich (13 Dec 2013)

Ps I also don't care that the C.Flamingo sticks out like a sore thumb either!


----------



## OllieNZ (13 Dec 2013)

What are you using for your substrate?


----------



## Ian Holdich (13 Dec 2013)

OllieNZ said:


> What are you using for your substrate?



I used a little bit of old Colombo flora base as a undersubstrate and capped it with the remaining unipac sand I have left over from the last scape. The bogwood was from a previous scape also. No expense spared!


----------



## Wallace (13 Dec 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Ps I also don't care that the C.Flamingo sticks out like a sore thumb either!



That's a good thing, it's awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (13 Dec 2013)

Crypts rock mate hope you get your mojo back


----------



## darren636 (13 Dec 2013)

Flamingo is a lovely plant.    I won't have a bad word said against it. .  As for your bout of scaping indifference - its quite a narrow hobby, high techs tend to converge and look similar, but then there are not so many plants to choose from.   but yeah, the convergence as I see it is an issue. .  Enjoy your jungle - you've earned some ' whimsical  time'


----------



## OllieNZ (13 Dec 2013)

Maybe try breeding something different and a bit oddball that would love your jungle tank. After all most of us started with fish first


----------



## Ian Holdich (13 Dec 2013)

Wallace said:


> That's a good thing, it's awesome!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I'm glad you think so, as there's a lot of haters out there ; )



tim said:


> Crypts rock mate hope you get your mojo back



I'm hoping just to cover the bottom in crypts, there's nothing like a mature crypt in the planted work IMO



darren636 said:


> Flamingo is a lovely plant.    I won't have a bad word said against it. .  As for your bout of scaping indifference - its quite a narrow hobby, high techs tend to converge and look similar, but then there are not so many plants to choose from.   but yeah, the convergence as I see it is an issue. .  Enjoy your jungle - you've earned some ' whimsical  time'



Hahahahahaha love it. Thank you Darren, I'm finding the aquascapes being produced for the like of the iaplc really not to my liking. I can't stand these landscape scenes, I can't have one in my living room, I'd end up actually dying of boredom. Hopefully I'll take a few more pics of this one through its maturity as well. 



OllieNZ said:


> Maybe try breeding something different and a bit oddball that would love your jungle tank. After all most of us started with fish first



It's a good idea Ollie, and did cross my mind. I'm not sure what though, as I'm using tap water again, so I'm limited to what I can keep in out hard water.


----------



## Henry (13 Dec 2013)

It's always nice to get back to basics. Annoyingly, the most uncomplicated, minimum effort setups tend to turn out looking the best.
I've spent so much money over the years on fertilisers, CO2, diffusers, monster filters, lights etc, that I started to see tank as a chore rather than a hobby. After getting fed up, I dumped some soil under some gravel, planted it to the brim with Crypts, Hydrocotyl, and Hygrophila, and let it run.

Enjoy the immersive nature of your jungle


----------



## Aron_Dip (13 Dec 2013)

I get the feeling you don't care... lol

But hey its nice to just sit back sometimes and let things go wild 
The question is for how long haha


----------



## Ian Holdich (13 Dec 2013)

Henry said:


> It's always nice to get back to basics. Annoyingly, the most uncomplicated, minimum effort setups tend to turn out looking the best.
> I've spent so much money over the years on fertilisers, CO2, diffusers, monster filters, lights etc, that I started to see tank as a chore rather than a hobby. After getting fed up, I dumped some soil under some gravel, planted it to the brim with Crypts, Hydrocotyl, and Hygrophila, and let it run.
> 
> Enjoy the immersive nature of your jungle



Cheers Henry, I know it doesn't look much at the moment, but like I say it'll be nice to add plants as and when I see them. I think I have missed that a bit. I know what you mean though Henry, at this time of year also, it can be hard work maintaining a tank. 



Aron_Dip said:


> I get the feeling you don't care... lol
> 
> But hey its nice to just sit back sometimes and let things go wild
> The question is for how long haha



Hahaha, I do care, I just don't really care with how people think it looks tbh. I'm just a little sick of setting tanks up purely for the ''competition' look. IMO the likes of the iaplc are not what I would call planted  layouts. They are purely hardscape layouts. Look at the winner, it wasn't heavily planted. The hardscape won that. I also don't like the scenery style scapes, I reckon they're boring.


----------



## Wallace (13 Dec 2013)

As long as you take pleasure from it, who gives a feck what others think. None of my tanks have ever even been close to the standard of some of the tanks on here, yours included, but I take pleasure from sitting in my lounge and seeing them. That's all I care about. 

The tank will look great when grown in more, or just when you throw some random bunch of plants in just cos you feel like it. 

Are you using gas, or just letting it grow?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darren636 (13 Dec 2013)

And im just about to set up my high tech iaplc type scape! 

But I have my 260  jungle to keep me happy too. I've missed high tech


----------



## Ian Holdich (13 Dec 2013)

Wallace said:


> As long as you take pleasure from it, who gives a feck what others think. None of my tanks have ever even been close to the standard of some of the tanks on here, yours included, but I take pleasure from sitting in my lounge and seeing them. That's all I care about.
> 
> The tank will look great when grown in more, or just when you throw some random bunch of plants in just cos you feel like it.
> 
> ...



I'm sure ill set up an iwagumi or 2 in the future, but for now, this will do me. I'm gonna take great enjoyment in this.

And yes it'll be running c02 as the tile won't really permit it without. 




darren636 said:


> And im just about to set up my high tech iaplc type scape!
> 
> But I have my 260  jungle to keep me happy too. I've missed high tech



Good on ya Darren, there's nothing wrong with it, I think it's good to give it try. I will put 50p on that you'll get bored...


----------



## Iain Sutherland (13 Dec 2013)

do what makes you happy mate, i think its easy to be influenced by iaplc and forget that we have to look at it every day..... 

I look forward to watching it evolve fella as you add bits and bobs, im sure your enjoyment from it will show in the look of the tank also.


----------



## Ian Holdich (13 Dec 2013)

Iain Sutherland said:


> do what makes you happy mate, i think its easy to be influenced by iaplc and forget that we have to look at it every day.....
> 
> I look forward to watching it evolve fella as you add bits and bobs, im sure your enjoyment from it will show in the look of the tank also.



Cheers Iain, I haven't even got names for most of the crypts in the and there's some I don't recognise. There's also a madagasca lace plant bulb, a tiger lotus, and crispus. These are something I haven't used in a few years. Bring on the jungle.


----------



## Dave Pierce (13 Dec 2013)

Nice one Ian, go for it.

Sometimes we don't have time to maintain the 'perfect' aquascape. I have very little spare time at the moment, so unfortunately my aquascape is suffering, I could do with something like what you've set up. This should be nice and easy, and I can see it being very enjoyable  It's still very pleasing to look at, which is the idea!


----------



## Gary Nelson (14 Dec 2013)

Looks good to me mate! I got very bored of my last scape if I'm honest...these things happen, besides its nice to get your hands wet having a tinker about  .... I would say up to your elbows wet, but I know yours is not that deep.

*edit - I've just read that back and it sounds kind of wrong, but I'll leave it anyway


----------



## Claire (14 Dec 2013)

I agree with you Ian on the competition scapes. The landscape ones to me seem strange because it's no longer a fish tank with fish... I understand it takes some skill to pull them off (skill which I don't have!) but I'd have my crazy planted tank over the work of pruning moss to look like a tree any day. Although I wish my algae would just feck off hahaha.


----------



## Bahrah (14 Dec 2013)

_I also don't like the scenery style scapes, I reckon they're boring. _
I'm with you on that Ian!!


----------



## Ian Holdich (14 Dec 2013)

Dave Pierce said:


> Nice one Ian, go for it.
> 
> Sometimes we don't have time to maintain the 'perfect' aquascape. I have very little spare time at the moment, so unfortunately my aquascape is suffering, I could do with something like what you've set up. This should be nice and easy, and I can see it being very enjoyable  It's still very pleasing to look at, which is the idea!



Thanks Dave, will see how this pans out...gonna get some new plants tomorrow *excited


Gary Nelson said:


> Looks good to me mate! I got very bored of my last scape if I'm honest...these things happen, besides its nice to get your hands wet having a tinker about  .... I would say up to your elbows wet, but I know yours is not that deep.
> 
> *edit - I've just read that back and it sounds kind of wrong, but I'll leave it anyway



Cheers for the comment Gary. It's nice to see some clear water this morning. Can't wait to start tinkering again.




Claire said:


> I agree with you Ian on the competition scapes. The landscape ones to me seem strange because it's no longer a fish tank with fish... I understand it takes some skill to pull them off (skill which I don't have!) but I'd have my crazy planted tank over the work of pruning moss to look like a tree any day. Although I wish my algae would just feck off hahaha.



Cheers Claire, here's to easy peasy tanks! 

Here's a pic of clear water


----------



## DrRob (14 Dec 2013)

I'm missing out, I see no pictures......


----------



## sa80mark (14 Dec 2013)

Will look brilliant when it fills in more, im doing a similar thing and going with a crypt based low tech riparium, 

Are you running this high tech ?


----------



## Alastair (15 Dec 2013)

Fantastic buddy. This is the 'ian h' style I first remember following on here.  
True jungle style thrown together tank. Always been my favourite style and was how I did my high techs. Following this for sure mate.


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Dec 2013)

DrRob said:


> I'm missing out, I see no pictures......




They should be there Rob.



sa80mark said:


> Will look brilliant when it fills in more, im doing a similar thing and going with a crypt based low tech riparium,
> 
> Are you running this high tech ?



Thanks Mark, this will be running C02, the only reason being that the light dictates it. I also this crypts do a little better in the beginning with c02



Alastair said:


> Fantastic buddy. This is the 'ian h' style I first remember following on here.
> True jungle style thrown together tank. Always been my favourite style and was how I did my high techs. Following this for sure mate.



Thanks Al, that means a lot mate. I now it's only been running for a couple of days now, but it's so clear and clean looking IMO lol
Really looking forward to seeing it all pan out. I can't wait to get some fish in it also. I miss seeing the fish and their natural behaviours.


----------



## OllieNZ (15 Dec 2013)

I had good success with N. Brevis in a planted tank. I managed to get to 4 generations. One of the smaller Julidochromis sp would also be worth a go. Neither are species that people would typically consider for a planted tank but my experience with the brevis was a good one. I'm tempted to try some julidochromis once I get a dedicated tank for my RCS.


----------



## DrRob (15 Dec 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> They should be there Rob.


 

They're back today. Same computer, same settings, gotta love technology.

Looking good.


----------



## Ian Holdich (21 Dec 2013)

One week into the planted tank and alls good. I took delivery of some very rare crypts today, they are all planted, a lot melted in the post, but they are still planted. I will get some pics once they've taken. I have added a small school of ornate tetras. 
The back is starting to grow, there's a tiger lily bulb that's now sprouted, so that should be in view by next week. The sword at the back (don't know the genus) has started growing red leaves...looks different! 

Here's a full tank


----------



## Claire (22 Dec 2013)

If you're talking about the echinodorus back right, it looks like compacta which I have too. Leaves tend to go a red-brown colour for me under twin t5s.


----------



## Ian Holdich (24 Dec 2013)

Hi Claire, the leaves are too thin for compacta. Will have to see what it looks like when it takes it's emmersed form.


----------



## Brian Murphy (30 Dec 2013)

I know the feeling about all these competition tanks and I keep trying to achieve the 'look' when it is the dutch jungle tanks that I love best but haven't focused solely on one yet! Looking well Ian!


----------



## flygja (31 Dec 2013)

I know the feeling of losing the aquascaping motivation after a while. Nothing like loads of plants to get it back if you ask me!


----------



## Ian Holdich (1 Jan 2014)

Thanks guys! 

A new year water change...some pics. A few more plants added. Got some hydro japan from hoggie, thanks mate! 


image by Ian Holdich, on Flickr



image by Ian Holdich, on Flickr



image by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## aliclarke86 (2 Jan 2014)

All looking very healthy as usual. I am looking at doing something similar to this. The Mrs misses the jungle look I had in my last tank and I have to agree, I just want to add plants at will without having to worry about ruining the aesthetic as much. 

I guess I like gardening more than sculpting a scene.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian Holdich (2 Jan 2014)

Cheers Ali, it's good to be back doing some gardening. Really good to be back looking after crypts as well. How I've missed them! Lol


----------



## O'Neil (2 Jan 2014)

I really like that piece of driftwood Ian.
I have a fluval roma 200, which is a basic planted tank, really nothing special at all.
It's about 95% java fern, but i love it.
It hasn't changed for over a year now and think it's time for an update, but nothing too drastic.
I'm wanting to try new plants, which will all be low light but not really put any real thought into yet.


----------



## Tim Harrison (3 Jan 2014)

I think sometimes there's pressure to sorta plan scapes with competitions in mind, or those that would perhaps appeal most to others in order to live up to expectation. Either way it can eventually kinda suck all the joy out of the hobby and accordingly it's easy to loose enthusiasm and interest. Perhaps especially so if it becomes more than just a hobby 'casue you don't necessarily retain ownership of what you're creating...In short, we all need something for ourselves.

So to hell with it...just do whatever makes you happy...I try to...and anyway crypts are awesome and your "planted tank" looks grand


----------



## Stu Worrall (3 Jan 2014)

jungle... jungle... jungle! (with a Tarzan wail in the background..)   Looking good mate, bushy crypts are my favs


----------



## Ian Holdich (3 Jan 2014)

Porksword said:


> I really like that piece of driftwood Ian.
> I have a fluval roma 200, which is a basic planted tank, really nothing special at all.
> It's about 95% java fern, but i love it.
> It hasn't changed for over a year now and think it's time for an update, but nothing too drastic.
> I'm wanting to try new plants, which will all be low light but not really put any real thought into yet.



Cheers mate, it's 3 bits screwed together, the crypts are settling down now, the swords are still taking their time. 





Troi said:


> I think sometimes there's pressure to sorta plan scapes with competitions in mind, or those that would perhaps appeal most to others in order to live up to expectation. Either way it can eventually kinda suck all the joy out of the hobby and accordingly it's easy to loose enthusiasm and interest. Perhaps especially so if it becomes more than just a hobby 'casue you don't necessarily retain ownership of what you're creating...In short, we all need something for ourselves.
> 
> So to hell with it...just do whatever makes you happy...I try to...and anyway crypts are awesome and your "planted tank" looks grand




^^^totally agree and cheers for the comment Troi. 



stuworrall said:


> jungle... jungle... jungle! (with a Tarzan wail in the background..)   Looking good mate, bushy crypts are my favs




Thanks Stu, good to see you mate! Once it matures you're gonna get a Tarzan, Ollie knott style in there!


----------



## Stu Worrall (3 Jan 2014)

Ian Holdich said:
			
		

> Thanks Stu, good to see you mate! Once it matures you're gonna get a Tarzan, Ollie knott style in there!


 
Id like Cheetah (Chimp) in the trees too please


----------



## Ian Holdich (3 Jan 2014)

Anything for you Worrall ; )


----------



## Ian Holdich (3 Jan 2014)

Here's a quick iPhone vid of the tank, the flamingo has a little bit of algae on the old leaves...time for a trim! 
Please view in 720p


----------



## Samjpikey (3 Jan 2014)

Video is private :/ 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Ian Holdich (3 Jan 2014)

Samjpikey said:


> Video is private :/
> 
> 
> Sent from my mobile telecommunications device



Cheers for that, it should be working now.


----------



## Stu Worrall (3 Jan 2014)

Nice vid Ian 

Your music makes me happy...  Kind if like an apple advert on planty steroids


----------



## Samjpikey (3 Jan 2014)

Tank looks stunning , I'm with you about the 'landscape' set ups. , look at dan Crawford discuss set up for instance. . not forgetting toms bucket of mud 

A detailed aqua scape (iwagumi/landscape) does take some technique but I'm sure the majority of true planted tank hobbyists would prefer to have a healthy planted tank with lots going on like yours . 
I think it will look awesome when it takes off  

I personally don't see why you have to explain yourself for not doing an iwagumi or 'landscape' style tank 

Cheers 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## TOO (3 Jan 2014)

Nice one. Makes me want to do an all crypt tank.

Thomas


----------



## O'Neil (4 Jan 2014)

Ian Holdich said:


> Cheers mate, it's 3 bits screwed together, the crypts are settling down now, the swords are still taking their time.


 
What screws did use for this, brass? I might have a go with some of my own driftwood.


----------



## Ian Holdich (4 Jan 2014)

Porksword said:


> What screws did use for this, brass? I might have a go with some of my own driftwood.




I used stainless steel. Drill the hole first, then add the screw. You can make some really interesting stuff from it. I reckon it looks a little like the Ada iron wood. Good luck with it!


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 Jan 2014)

I really like it...reminds me why I got in to the hobby in the first place...which I guess is the point


----------



## O'Neil (4 Jan 2014)

Ian Holdich said:


> I used stainless steel. Drill the hole first, then add the screw. You can make some really interesting stuff from it. I reckon it looks a little like the Ada iron wood. Good luck with it!


 
Nice one cheers Ian.


----------



## MirandaB (4 Jan 2014)

Don't know how but I missed this  fantastic Ian but then I'm biased being a crypt lover and I thought I was the only one who loved Flamingo  
It's slow to go but once it does there's no stopping it.
This is it in my tank


----------



## Ian Holdich (4 Jan 2014)

That looks great Miranda! 


Perhaps we should start a C.flamingo fan club! I'll make the badges.


----------



## NanoJames (4 Jan 2014)

Welcome to the jungle Ian! I could swear I heard Ant & Dec in my 20 litre last night...


----------



## MirandaB (4 Jan 2014)

Ian Holdich said:


> That looks great Miranda!
> 
> 
> Perhaps we should start a C.flamingo fan club! I'll make the badges.


 
Sign me up for one Ian  excuse the slightly overgrown state of the tank,some of the crypts are due to be moved out as they have done too well,not that I'm complaining 
I found you can sort of soften the colour slightly and get a nice transition using C.legroi around it which I shall do more of once the Tropica's moved out.


----------



## darren636 (5 Jan 2014)

Now legroi is a nice crypt


----------



## Ian Holdich (5 Jan 2014)

Agree, I have managed to source an unknown crypt, it's leaves are orange, I have planted near the flamingo, so it should make a nice addition. I'll get some pics later.


----------



## MirandaB (5 Jan 2014)

Looking forward to pics of that one,sounds lovely  I was trying to get hold of florida sunset but Tom Barr says the immersed growth colour isn't so good 
How on earth do you source these unknown plants,I'm jealous


----------



## Dan walton (5 Jan 2014)

Looks good Ian


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (5 Jan 2014)

My kind of tank!Nice mixture of different plants makes it very intresting to look at and to keep.My main tank is a dutch/jungle mix i suppose 12 or so different plant species very free spirit  enjoy it!


----------



## Ian Holdich (6 Jan 2014)

Thanks again guys and girls.

Here's a few inhabitants of the tank...there's a small school of emperor tetras, some white fin bentosi's and some glass shrimp (great little workers)


image by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


image by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


image by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


image by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (6 Jan 2014)

Great pics Ian!Never heard of a glass shrimp is it a Neocaradinia of some kind?Better worked than an Amano Shrimp?


----------



## Ian Holdich (6 Jan 2014)

It's a Palaemonetes apparently, they are relatively cheap as well as they are often used as live food. As there isn't any Amanos around my way at the moment I picked some of these up, very cheap. They seem to be constantly cleaning. They also apparently breed in a freshwater aquarium.


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (6 Jan 2014)

Very intresting shrimp then Ian!Hard workers and if they breed your quids in The Emperor Tetra is a really good looking fish,in the last couple of years never managed to get hold of any where i live in Italy but have got a small shoal of 9 Blue Emperor Tetra,nice too!Cheers Mark


----------



## Alastair (6 Jan 2014)

Stunning pics as always mate.  Love that last shot of the glass shrimp on the grass plant. I could never use that as live food its lovely.  
Looking forward to seeing this all grown in


----------



## Ian Holdich (6 Jan 2014)

MARKCOUSINS said:


> Very intresting shrimp then Ian!Hard workers and if they breed your quids in The Emperor Tetra is a really good looking fish,in the last couple of years never managed to get hold of any where i live in Italy but have got a small shoal of 9 Blue Emperor Tetra,nice too!Cheers Mark




Cheers Mark, I'm surprised you can't get hold of emperors, they're really common, good all round community fish. 

You'll have to keep an eye out for some glass shrimp.



Alastair said:


> Stunning pics as always mate.  Love that last shot of the glass shrimp on the grass plant. I could never use that as live food its lovely.
> Looking forward to seeing this all grown in




Thanks Al, the shrimp,is on your plant mate! It's going great guns btw.


----------



## faizal (7 Jan 2014)

Hi Ian  ,...this tank is such a breath of fresh air !!! I love the simplicity of it. I hope you are having a wonderful time with it. Looking forward to seeing it progress into its full maturity. With your green fingers,..it's gonna blossom into an amazing beauty.


----------



## Ady34 (7 Jan 2014)

Looks great Ian.
It's always nice to watch the fish in a slightly less manicured tank, although I'm sure this will turn out to be a stunner anyway. Love the little bentosi tetras and I have slight crypt envy!
Hope your enjoying this one mate, sometimes it's nice to remember what it's all about 
Cheerio,
Ady


----------



## MirandaB (7 Jan 2014)

Are they the shrimp that tend to get sold as "river shrimp"?


----------



## Wallace (8 Jan 2014)

Interesting choice with the shrimp. 

My local garden centre always has hundreds and hundreds of these shrimp, if as Miranda has asked they are sold as 'River Shrimp'. If they are the same then I don't think cheap is the word, they sell them at 10p a shrimp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian Holdich (9 Jan 2014)

faizal said:


> Hi Ian  ,...this tank is such a breath of fresh air !!! I love the simplicity of it. I hope you are having a wonderful time with it. Looking forward to seeing it progress into its full maturity. With your green fingers,..it's gonna blossom into an amazing beauty.



Thanks for the comment faizal. I'm still really enjoying this scape! 



Ady34 said:


> Looks great Ian.
> It's always nice to watch the fish in a slightly less manicured tank, although I'm sure this will turn out to be a stunner anyway. Love the little bentosi tetras and I have slight crypt envy!
> Hope your enjoying this one mate, sometimes it's nice to remember what it's all about
> Cheerio,
> Ady



Thanks Ady, you're right, the fish are acting more like they should. It's nice to see em dashing in and out of the leaves. 



MirandaB said:


> Are they the shrimp that tend to get sold as "river shrimp"?



Hi Miranda, yes they are sold as ghost, river or glass shrimp. I really think more of us should use these are part of our clean up crews. Cheap as chips and hard workers. 




Wallace said:


> Interesting choice with the shrimp.
> 
> My local garden centre always has hundreds and hundreds of these shrimp, if as Miranda has asked they are sold as 'River Shrimp'. If they are the same then I don't think cheap is the word, they sell them at 10p a shrimp.
> 
> ...




They cost me a few pence more but yes, you can normally get em of under 50p each!


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (9 Jan 2014)

Does anyone know the latin name for river,ghost,glass shrimp?Sorry for slight hi-jack Ian!Cheers Mark


----------



## darren636 (9 Jan 2014)

Zippin up me boots... I'm going... Back to my roots!

  ahem.


----------



## Ian Holdich (9 Jan 2014)

MARKCOUSINS said:


> Does anyone know the latin name for river,ghost,glass shrimp?Sorry for slight hi-jack Ian!Cheers Mark




Hey mate, it's Palaemonetes paludosus.

I'll get some more pics later.


----------



## parotet (9 Jan 2014)

These shrimps can be found in rivers and springs where I live (Eastern Spain) with other glass shrimps from the genus Dugastella or Aytia. Very good workers, easy to breed. Very resistant to temperature water changes also and don't need heating but can live with it


----------



## MirandaB (9 Jan 2014)

Think I shall be getting a few of those shrimp 


darren636 said:


> Zippin up me boots... I'm going... Back to my roots!
> 
> ahem.


Great now that song is going to be stuck in my head all evening


----------



## darren636 (9 Jan 2014)

MirandaB said:


> Think I shall be getting a few of those shrimp
> Great now that song is going to be stuck in my head all evening


 I think of it everytime this journal pops up!  

 ianho- may a fart be on your beard!


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Jan 2014)

Quick update, iPhone pic as well, so not the best.
The crypts seem to be settling down nicely now and most have got their emersed growth now. 

Getting some new lighting next week hopefully. The new TMC light strips and the brackets to go with them. It will be lower light, with I think will be a good thing with this as most of the plants are slow growing and I'm maxing out on the c02 at the moment.


----------



## aliclarke86 (11 Jan 2014)

Wow this has really filled out. Have you been adding to it or is this all new growth?

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Jan 2014)

aliclarke86 said:


> Wow this has really filled out. Have you been adding to it or is this all new growth?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk



Cheers Ali, I've added a bit more hairgrass at the front, sorry, should've put that in the update. The aponogeton bulbs have started to grow at the back, it took them a couple of weeks to get going.


----------



## parotet (11 Jan 2014)

This is going to be an incredible jungle in just one or two months!


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Jan 2014)

parotet said:


> This is going to be an incredible jungle in just one or two months!




Thanks parotet!


----------



## harryH (11 Jan 2014)

Hi Ian,
Great tank, looks stunning and dare I say a little 'old school' in so far as you are free to change or move the plants around to your hearts delight. Looking forward to seeing many more pics as you have your fun.
Harry.


----------



## Dan walton (11 Jan 2014)

Looks well very nice love those crypts 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## aliclarke86 (11 Jan 2014)

Fair play mate, had to make sure after your "Dutch" tank and how the plants practically EXPLODED!  

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (11 Jan 2014)

Looking awesome.


----------



## Ian Holdich (12 Jan 2014)

harryH said:


> Hi Ian,
> Great tank, looks stunning and dare I say a little 'old school' in so far as you are free to change or move the plants around to your hearts delight. Looking forward to seeing many more pics as you have your fun.
> Harry.



Thanks Harry, and 'yes' old skool, that's exactly what I want it to be. Thanks mate! 



Dan walton said:


> Looks well very nice love those crypts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Cheers Dan, and yes, it's great to be back in the crypt world. 



Troi said:


> Looking awesome.



Thanks Troi!


----------



## Claire (13 Jan 2014)

Looking great Ian. Decided to take the plunge and do something vaguely similar over the weekend with my vision 180l. Just threw a bunch of random plants in my AE basket and then planted them yesterday. It's so refreshing! My plecs are being a pain in the ass though and keep digging around in the marsilea and uprooting the blyxa plantlets. But they're too expensive and pretty to hate them


----------



## Richard Dowling (13 Jan 2014)

Ian, what intensity have you had your tile running at?.....when you first started up and what you ended up with?


----------



## Ian Holdich (13 Jan 2014)

Claire said:


> Looking great Ian. Decided to take the plunge and do something vaguely similar over the weekend with my vision 180l. Just threw a bunch of random plants in my AE basket and then planted them yesterday. It's so refreshing! My plecs are being a pain in the ass though and keep digging around in the marsilea and uprooting the blyxa plantlets. But they're too expensive and pretty to hate them



Sounds good Claire! Get some pics up! 



Richard Dowling said:


> Ian, what intensity have you had your tile running at?.....when you first started up and what you ended up with?



Hi Richard, I run my tile at 100% at all times. I have on all my scapes done in the signature. It takes some tweeting with the c02 ratio and plant mass. 
I'm actually gonna be running the new TMC lighting system on this shortly, which are not as intense. So, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Dan walton (13 Jan 2014)

Think I'm going to have a look at lighting there are some fantastic light units about at the minute and these LEDs have really come a long way in the last 12 months


----------



## TOO (13 Jan 2014)

Ian, what is the new TMC lighting system you are talking about? A link would be great.

Thomas


----------



## Ian Holdich (14 Jan 2014)

Dan walton said:


> Think I'm going to have a look at lighting there are some fantastic light units about at the minute and these LEDs have really come a long way in the last 12 months



The led lighting is brilliant now, however you can pay through the nose for it...however, the new TMC range appears to be a lot cheaper.



TOO said:


> Ian, what is the new TMC lighting system you are talking about? A link would be great.
> 
> Thomas



Hi Thomas, this is the one, they don't have em in yet, but should be in this week sometime. They're the same ones George used at aqua Telford.

	  TMC Aquahabitats AquaBar LED Lighting


----------



## TOO (14 Jan 2014)

Ian Holdich said:


> Hi Thomas, this is the one, they don't have em in yet, but should be in this week sometime. They're the same ones George used at aqua Telford. TMC Aquahabitats AquaBar LED Lighting


 
Thanks, Ian. Do you know which suspension options they have?

Thomas


----------



## darren636 (14 Jan 2014)

Fits mms rails and can be dimmed  nice


----------



## Ian Holdich (14 Jan 2014)

Yes, and the dimmer is only gonna be around £15! 

The brackets are apparently a lot less obtrusive than the mountaray brackets. Which is only a good thing!


----------



## Alastair (14 Jan 2014)

I saw these on Georges tank at telford.  Very nice bits of kit


----------



## TOO (14 Jan 2014)

Thanks all. Promising indeed at the price.

Thomas


----------



## Claire (14 Jan 2014)

Ian Holdich said:


> Sounds good Claire! Get some pics up!


 
I will do later  It's currently housing a few pots for another tank until I get the other one up and running, so they would need to be excused!


----------



## Claire (15 Jan 2014)

Put some photos up - the quality of them are proper horrific though - really need to bring my proper camera at some point!
My stems are so tiny too that they look kinda ridiculous at the moment, but everything in it's time I guess… 
A Wee Bit Wild | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## Ian Holdich (16 Jan 2014)

Will have a look Claire!


The new TMC lighting has arrived, will get some in situ pics, when I've got it all set up


----------



## darren636 (16 Jan 2014)

Did you get the dimmer too? For the price , im betting on a manual step dimmer- non programmable


----------



## TOO (16 Jan 2014)

Looking forward to see them up. Was this a promo set? They are not available in shops as far as I know.

Thomas


----------



## Wallace (16 Jan 2014)

darren636 said:


> Did you get the dimmer too?



I hope so, very interested in seeing these in action. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (16 Jan 2014)

Is this not them 	  TMC AquaBar Freswater (White) LED	

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian Holdich (16 Jan 2014)

darren636 said:


> Did you get the dimmer too? For the price , im betting on a manual step dimmer- non programmable



No dimmer as yet, apparently they will be available in the next couple of weeks. Will try and find out for you Darren. 



TOO said:


> Looking forward to see them up. Was this a promo set? They are not available in shops as far as I know.
> 
> Thomas



They are available from the link below, they have been delivered today.



aliclarke86 said:


> Is this not them 	  TMC AquaBar Freswater (White) LED
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk



Yep, that's them.

Just be aware that you don't get brackets with them. So I might have to mock something up in the meantime. The brackets are coming in in a week or so.

On first inspection, they are super bright! And are plenty enough,for a 60 cm. they are also a little lower light than the tile, which is good for this set up. They are also super thin!


----------



## darren636 (16 Jan 2014)

Great price too


----------



## Ian Holdich (16 Jan 2014)

darren636 said:


> Great price too



You really can't go wrong for the price, a lot more affordable than most LED unit.


----------



## darren636 (16 Jan 2014)

Led is here for the masses.. About time


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 Jan 2014)

Just to add, I've set these lights up this morning and the colour rendition is quite something. It's such a crisp looking led, very impressed.


----------



## Claire (18 Jan 2014)

What size is your tank again Ian? Just looking at these LEDs and contemplating them for my 35l. (50x25x25cm) Would I get away with one bar you think?


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 Jan 2014)

Claire said:


> What size is your tank again Ian? Just looking at these LEDs and contemplating them for my 35l. (50x25x25cm) Would I get away with one bar you think?




The tank is 60x45x30.

The led bar is 50 cms long. I reckon you'd get away with one. I'll get some pics up later.


----------



## Tim Harrison (18 Jan 2014)

Ian Holdich said:


> Just to add, I've set these lights up this morning and the colour rendition is quite something. It's such a crisp looking led, very impressed.


 
Looks good and cheaper than my DIY effort. How does it render reds Ian?


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 Jan 2014)

The reds are ok, they don't stand out like the greens, it's quite difficult to actually get a colour that's beneficial to both colours I've found. These are supposed to be 6500k, they look more 7000-7500 k, to me.


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 Jan 2014)

Here's a couple of pics, not put through any processors, so you get a feel of the colour renditions. I'm very impressed with these lights.

Please forgive my bodged hanging job, I should be getting new brackets next week.


image by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


image by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## Gary Nelson (18 Jan 2014)

Looks good mate.... Nice colour rendition.


----------



## tim (18 Jan 2014)

These lights look good Ian, scapes looking well too


----------



## George Farmer (18 Jan 2014)

Very nice mate - on all counts.


----------



## Aron_Dip (18 Jan 2014)

Looking really nice pal


----------



## Claire (19 Jan 2014)

Ian Holdich said:


> The tank is 60x45x30.
> 
> The led bar is 50 cms long. I reckon you'd get away with one. I'll get some pics up later.


 
Cheers Ian


----------



## BigTom (19 Jan 2014)

Looking lovely Ian. Apologies if it's been covered earlier in the thread, but what species of Crypt is that front left?


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Jan 2014)

Tank coming along nicely, liking those LEDs too!!


----------



## GHNelson (19 Jan 2014)

BigTom said:


> Looking lovely Ian. Apologies if it's been covered earlier in the thread, but what species of Crypt is that front left?


 
Looks like Crypt sp bullosa
hoggie


----------



## Ian Holdich (19 Jan 2014)

Thanks all, it means a lot, considering I didn't think it would amount to much. 



BigTom said:


> Looking lovely Ian. Apologies if it's been covered earlier in the thread, but what species of Crypt is that front left?



We think it might be, cryptocoryne legroi, but hoggie may be right. It's a real nice crypt though!


----------



## Ian Holdich (19 Jan 2014)

Heres a quick iPhone vid of the rendition on the TMC lighting. Very nice and crisp colouring.

Please view in hd or it will be rubbish!


----------



## darren636 (19 Jan 2014)

Is it me, or do the colours look... Muted?


----------



## Ian Holdich (19 Jan 2014)

darren636 said:


> Is it me, or do the colours look... Muted?




I'm gonna have to get some better video! Lol


----------



## Claire (21 Jan 2014)

Do you know what wattage they are? Comparing them to the arcadia stretch which is pretty similar price-wise but has brackets included.


----------



## TOO (22 Jan 2014)

Hi Ian,

Thanks for the video.

About the leds: To my eye they do not seem to have much of the shimmer effect seen with other leds?

Thomas


----------



## Ian Holdich (22 Jan 2014)

Claire said:


> Do you know what wattage they are? Comparing them to the arcadia stretch which is pretty similar price-wise but has brackets included.




They are 12w each bar. They are very bright though, not sure on par readings. 



TOO said:


> Hi Ian,
> 
> Thanks for the video.
> 
> ...



It's not the best video Thomas, I'm having trouble with my pc at the moment, so can't upload true hd videos. Yes, you still get a good shimmer, granted, it's not as good shimmer that the tile produces, but it's also not as powerful. I'm still very impressed by these lights, easily the best budget LEDs on the market IMO.


----------



## Claire (23 Jan 2014)

Just realised the arcadia isn't dimmable... hmm. Decisions!!


----------



## Ian Holdich (23 Jan 2014)

Claire said:


> Just realised the arcadia isn't dimmable... hmm. Decisions!!



Just be aware that the TMC is a manual dimmer, which isn't a problem, but if you're getting to much light, then at least you can dim the lighting.


----------



## Claire (23 Jan 2014)

Yeah, it just gives a bit more flexibility. I doubt with just the one light that I'd have too much, but it's always a good option if you want to calm things down a bit I guess.


----------



## Ian Holdich (24 Jan 2014)

The new TMC brackets have arrived. Much better than the mountaray brackets IMO. They give a better top viewing angle. 


image by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## foxfish (24 Jan 2014)

Pretty minimalistic.....


----------



## Ian Holdich (24 Jan 2014)

foxfish said:


> Pretty minimalistic.....




Yes they are, much better. I'm gonna spray em white.


----------



## Tim Harrison (24 Jan 2014)

Stylish...this aquascaping malarkey is really entering in to the realms of interior design with a vengeance...I'm sure it's one of the major reasons it appeals to the like of us - the select few ..aside from creating a slice of nature in ones living room that is I hope this tank is rejuvenating your planted tank mojo.


----------



## Ian Holdich (25 Jan 2014)

Troi said:


> Stylish...this aquascaping malarkey is really entering in to the realms of interior design with a vengeance...I'm sure it's one of the major reasons it appeals to the like of us - the select few ..aside from creating a slice of nature in ones living room that is I hope this tank is rejuvenating your planted tank mojo.




Yes, totally agree, us Gok Wan's of the planted world lol! 
They do seem to suit the living space though...and yes this tank is getting my mojo back. I think I just missed crypts, they have a special place in my heart...


----------



## Wallace (25 Jan 2014)

Very nice and swish. 

Any news on the dimmer yet?

I'm quite tempted to get 2 of these with the end caps, and use them to replace my 24w bulbs in my OTL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian Holdich (25 Jan 2014)

Here's a shot of the whole thing in the room. It doesn't look out of place IMO.



image by Ian Holdich, on Flickr
Here's a shot of an Ozelot under the lighting, the reds don't look too bad

image by Ian Holdich, on Flickr





Wallace said:


> Very nice and swish.
> 
> Any news on the dimmer yet?
> 
> ...



Yes,the dimmers are available at the aquarium online,they're the only place I've seen em. They are manual dimmers, but I suppose it helps if the brightness is too much.


----------



## Gary Nelson (25 Jan 2014)

It looks great mate... Looks superb in your lounge - I like the lights too, so these won't fade in and out then?


----------



## aliclarke86 (25 Jan 2014)

I do not like those brackets.... They look like coat hangers... Personally I preferred the mountarays

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Jan 2014)

Ian Holdich said:


> Yes they are, much better. I'm gonna spray em white.


 
I like them but at the same time there is no WOW factor! Two ways about them! not sure I like their style fully!!


----------



## TOO (25 Jan 2014)

Ian Holdich said:


> They are 12w each bar. They are very bright though, not sure on par readings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for this, Ian! I am strongly considering.

The new brackets are a MAJOR improvement.

Thomas


----------



## Lindy (26 Jan 2014)

Where did you get the brackets for the aquabars? I can't find them.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallace (26 Jan 2014)

Ian Holdich said:


> Yes,the dimmers are available at the aquarium online,they're the only place I've seen em. They are manual dimmers, but I suppose it helps if the brightness is too much.



I've seen them on there mate, Thankyou. 

I was under the impression that you were going to be testing the dimmer aswell as the lights. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darren636 (26 Jan 2014)

Wallace said:


> I've seen them on there mate, Thankyou.
> 
> I was under the impression that you were going to be testing the dimmer aswell as the lights.
> 
> ...


  Ian walks over to his signature, basking in the shimmer of the very affordable leds, he reaches for the manual dimmer unit, slides the dial and increases the output of light to his beloved cryptocorynes.  He turns to his audience " it works! " he declares. And settles down in his favourite chair, in time for the opening credits of emerdale farm  on the telebox.


----------



## Brian Murphy (26 Jan 2014)

I'm liking the lights, might have to invest in these as they are alot nicer on the wallet than the tiles.  Scape is looking well Ian


----------



## Ian Holdich (27 Jan 2014)

Sorry for the late replies, have been really busy with work. 



Gary Nelson said:


> It looks great mate... Looks superb in your lounge - I like the lights too, so these won't fade in and out then?



Cheers mate, they only manually fade, so the won't sunrise and sunset. 



aliclarke86 said:


> I do not like those brackets.... They look like coat hangers... Personally I preferred the mountarays
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk



Each to their own, I prefer these, the mountaray was too big for the tank IMO. These give a better viewing angle.



LondonDragon said:


> I like them but at the same time there is no WOW factor! Two ways about them! not sure I like their style fully!!



I agree, there isn't a wow factor, but they're only brackets at the end of the day lol. 



TOO said:


> Thanks for this, Ian! I am strongly considering.
> 
> The new brackets are a MAJOR improvement.
> 
> Thomas




Cheers Thomas, you need to get some! 


ldcgroomer said:


> Where did you get the brackets for the aquabars? I can't find them.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk



The brackets aren't officially out yet, hopefully out in the next couple of weeks. Shame they didn't release them all together.



Brian Murphy said:


> I'm liking the lights, might have to invest in these as they are alot nicer on the wallet than the tiles.  Scape is looking well Ian



Thanks mate,the colour is nicer as well. A lot more fresh and clean.


----------



## kirk (27 Jan 2014)

I'm finding myself attracted to these plush looking white cabinets more and more. Ozelots look good it all looks good.


----------



## aliclarke86 (27 Jan 2014)

I think its more a security thing. Although I'm sure the new brackets are fine I like that the mountaray look super solid 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair (28 Jan 2014)

Think the lights and brackets give the illusion that the tank is much bigger too..ive got a set of those brackets too and think they're a great idea. Sprayed the same colour as the cabinet will look even better


----------



## Puntius (28 Jan 2014)

Nice man what lighting do you have for this tank?


----------



## Claire (31 Jan 2014)

Just ordered a light strip. Managed to get a good price here if anyone else is looking at them 
TMC AquaBeam 500


----------



## Phil Edwards (31 Jan 2014)

That's gorgeous Ian!  I've been thinking about going back to my roots and doing a setup with tech, supplies, and plants from when I started keeping planted tanks, ca 1997.  I think it would be interesting to see how it turns out compared to today's setups with all the fancy gadgets and gizmos.


----------



## simon86 (31 Jan 2014)

very nice tank


----------



## Ian Holdich (2 Feb 2014)

Thanks guys and girls...

Well, here's the jungle mess so far.


image by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## KrishP (2 Feb 2014)

Are those emperor tetras in the background Ian?


----------



## Ian Holdich (3 Feb 2014)

KrishP said:


> Are those emperor tetras in the background Ian?



Yes, there's a school of six in there. The colours are great as they're maturing.


----------



## Phil Edwards (3 Feb 2014)

Gorgeous!!  Excellent choice on the Emperors as well, they fit the plants nicely.  I've been a big fan of them for years and am considering putting a bunch of them in the big tank when it's going.


----------



## cookie3985 (3 Feb 2014)

Hi Ian, I think emperor's are great but mine ended up on the living room floor. Not sure what made them jump but I came in from work to find them there.


----------



## Ian Holdich (3 Feb 2014)

Phil Edwards said:


> Gorgeous!!  Excellent choice on the Emperors as well, they fit the plants nicely.  I've been a big fan of them for years and am considering putting a bunch of them in the big tank when it's going.



Thanks Phil! 
There's one dominant male in the group who is really well coloured.



cookie3985 said:


> Hi Ian, I think emperor's are great but mine ended up on the living room floor. Not sure what made them jump but I came in from work to find them there.



I haven't lost any (luckily), give em another go! 

Just thought I do a little iPhone vid of one light bar vs two. Just so you see the intensity of them both. 
Please view in 720p or it's not worth watching lol.


----------



## Ian Holdich (12 Feb 2014)

I might just enter this into the iaplc this year...just for a laugh, and name it old school. It needs a couple more months.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (12 Feb 2014)

Please, do!

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Edwards (12 Feb 2014)

I'd absolutely enter that if it were mine.  It's about time someone entered a high quality "Old School" aquarium like this one.  Please enter it in the AGA contest too.


----------



## Ian Holdich (12 Feb 2014)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Please, do!
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


Thanks Alexander! 



Phil Edwards said:


> I'd absolutely enter that if it were mine.  It's about time someone entered a high quality "Old School" aquarium like this one.  Please enter it in the AGA contest too.



Thank you Phil, and I wasn't going to enter anything this year. I think I will enter this though. I'm not sure it'll place even in the top 1000 tbh. But as you say, it would be nice to see some older style aquariums in the iaplc. I've never really fancied the landscape style scape.


----------



## Alastair (14 Feb 2014)

Another of yours I love mate. Think 3 youve done now jungle esq that ive really liked. 
Its grown so quick too. It'll be time for another soon wont it???


----------



## sanj (15 Feb 2014)

I still find the jungle look has something that no other scaping style can give. There is order in this style, but the balance shifts towards the plants natural inclinations in the artificial environment and less so the scaper's interpretation of the so called nature aquarium ( do I sound like that idiot from Grand Designs lol).

Nice evolution going on here.


----------



## Ian Holdich (16 Feb 2014)

Alastair said:


> Another of yours I love mate. Think 3 youve done now jungle esq that ive really liked.
> Its grown so quick too. It'll be time for another soon wont it???


Thank you Al! I'm gonna keep this on running for a few more months. Then think about doing something else. Maybe try out an iwagumi. 




sanj said:


> I still find the jungle look has something that no other scaping style can give. There is order in this style, but the balance shifts towards the plants natural inclinations in the artificial environment and less so the scaper's interpretation of the so called nature aquarium ( do I sound like that idiot from Grand Designs lol).
> 
> Nice evolution going on here.



Cheers Sanj and nicely put mate!


----------



## Alastair (18 Feb 2014)

Ian Holdich said:


> Thank you Al! I'm gonna keep this on running for a few more months. Then think about doing something else. Maybe try out an iwagumi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im in the process of getting another tank to set up and do a jungle again mate. Dont see enough of them anymore. Luis was another who used to do some nice ones.


----------



## Claire (18 Feb 2014)

Any updates regarding the availability of the mounts for these Ian? I have mine perched over the tank with bits of string atm. Not exactly the most tidy of arrangements… Haha


----------



## Rob P (18 Feb 2014)

Ian, may I ask what brand of lily pipe that is and what filtration you have (lph etc)? Your tank is 80cm right?

I'm tempted to try a lily in my next set up as i think it may suit the rock scape i have in mind, but i'm concerned about the flow pattern/getting co2 down to the bottom as I have zero experience of them  I always watch your videos and really admire your flow!! 

Tank's pretty full of water as well!!  lol


----------



## Ian Holdich (19 Feb 2014)

Alastair said:


> Im in the process of getting another tank to set up and do a jungle again mate. Dont see enough of them anymore. Luis was another who used to do some nice ones.



I agree mate, Luis did some awesome jungles and placed quite well in the iaplc with some of his jungles. It's a pity there isn't more. Was checking out some on our Facebook page and that one Tony Swinney did was awesome!



Claire said:


> Any updates regarding the availability of the mounts for these Ian? I have mine perched over the tank with bits of string atm. Not exactly the most tidy of arrangements… Haha



Might be worth dropping TMC a email, I was told a couple of weeks ago that it would be two weeks. So, they should be available around now.



Rob P said:


> Ian, may I ask what brand of lily pipe that is and what filtration you have (lph etc)? Your tank is 80cm right?
> 
> I'm tempted to try a lily in my next set up as i think it may suit the rock scape i have in mind, but i'm concerned about the flow pattern/getting co2 down to the bottom as I have zero experience of them  I always watch your videos and really admire your flow!!
> 
> Tank's pretty full of water as well!!  lol



Hey mate, the Lily's are gush 16mm outlet and a aquarium plant food inlet 16mm nano. Really good bits of glass wear. The tank is 60cm.
If your filter is good enough, there should be enough flow around the tank. The jet will hit the back wall of the tank and flow around the substrate. Try and steer away from the cheap Chinese brands as I have found that they don't push the flow as well as the more expensive ones. 
There is a ehiem 2073 (1050lph) and a skimmer (300lph) always present in the tank. Although the flow drops on the ehiem a bit, I have to clean the pipes every three weeks. 
And thanks! 



We have a stem! 


 

Overhead shot of the tank


----------



## Edvet (19 Feb 2014)

Obviously needs moar plants.........

Looks good!


----------



## Rob P (19 Feb 2014)

Ian Holdich said:


> Hey mate, the Lily's are gush 16mm outlet and a aquarium plant food inlet 16mm nano. Really good bits of glass wear. The tank is 60cm. If your filter is good enough, there should be enough flow around the tank. The jet will hit the back wall of the tank and flow around the substrate. Try and steer away from the cheap Chinese brands as I have found that they don't push the flow as well as the more expensive ones.


 
Thanks Ian  Yes i'd be happy to buy something proper to give it a try. Couple more quick q's if I may ... So does the design of these send the water outwards  and downwards? Do you diffuse your co2 inline? I have a tetratec 1200 at the mo (1200lph) but may be giving a Boyu DGH unit a go which is rated 1610lph (but adjustable!), so should be enough cojones!

And what stem is that? Looks rather what i'm trying to identify in mine at the minute!


----------



## Ian Holdich (19 Feb 2014)

The flow works like this...

Pic courtesy of Starr-Marshall


 

That should be enough in the way of flow for you. Have a look at the amano vids on youtube. You actually don't need loads of flow, you just need it to go in the directions you need.

And the stem is ludwigia glandulosa, just waiting to go a bit more red.


@Edvet, thanks, I'm sure I can squeeze a few more plants in ; )


----------



## Rob P (19 Feb 2014)

Thanks for the flow image Ian, sort of thing i was looking for (although that image suggests lily pipe placement is better central of side pane?!  lol)



Ian Holdich said:


> And the stem is ludwigia glandulosa, just waiting to go a bit more red.


 
Oh chuff, well now I am confused...

What Ludwigia is this? | UK Aquatic Plant Society

!!


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (19 Feb 2014)

Fantastic Ian!Plants must be on steroids My god the growth is superb and I would enter this to any comp!Cheers Mark


----------



## darren636 (19 Feb 2014)

I simply must say how enjoyable this jungle is ian.

Especially when its done this well


----------



## tim (19 Feb 2014)

Love the overhead shot mate, really superb jungle  will look stunning in a few more months.


----------



## Ian Holdich (19 Feb 2014)

tim said:


> Love the overhead shot mate, really superb jungle  will look stunning in a few more months.



Cheers Tim! I must admit, I've enjoyed this tank more that any over the last year. It's actually a pleasure to sit and watch. I wish my pc would upload decent video...


----------



## Ian Holdich (20 Feb 2014)

Just a small update...

I have added a group of cardinals to add a splash of colour. Glassware and pipes cleaned. I'm just wondering how far to push this tank. I might just leave it without trimming now, and see what happens.


image by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


image by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## aliclarke86 (20 Feb 2014)

I say go for it! I would love to see a full month of growth...... Wouldn't turn my nose up at the spoils after either!!

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## BigTom (20 Feb 2014)

Trimming is for the weak.


----------



## tim (20 Feb 2014)

Your fish will not be able to swim


----------



## parotet (20 Feb 2014)

It's becoming one of my favorite tanks in UKAPS... Just a healthy and beautiful planted tank.


----------



## Ian Holdich (20 Feb 2014)

aliclarke86 said:


> I say go for it! I would love to see a full month of growth...... Wouldn't turn my nose up at the spoils after either!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk



Thanks Ali, I think I'm just gonna leave it. Let's see what'll happen! 



BigTom said:


> Trimming is for the weak.



Haha!



tim said:


> Your fish will not be able to swim



It'll cut down on the amount of water though Tim, being on a meter and all that ; ) 



parotet said:


> It's becoming one of my favorite tanks in UKAPS... Just a healthy and beautiful planted tank.



Thank you very much, that means a lot.


----------



## Ady34 (20 Feb 2014)

This has grown in great. I love the mix of colours and textures, and cardinals are the perfect addition to a tank like this.
It's the kind of tank that you can watch for ages which is what it's all about really


----------



## Robert H. Tavera (24 Feb 2014)

sometimes I forget how beautiful  big leaved plants are  Ian your aquascape has ispire me a lot !!


----------



## Alastair (25 Feb 2014)

Definitely leave it for a while mate. It can only get even better. I think itll look great if left to over grow.  Very natural. Kind of reminds me of my jungle style tank. Just cant beat the wild natural look.


----------



## Ian Holdich (26 Feb 2014)

Thanks guys...

Plans may change a bit now as George has just brought round a ada 60p! 

George inspecting the tank



image by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## Phil Edwards (26 Feb 2014)

And as in uffish thought he sat, the Jabberwock with eyes of flame came whiffling through the planted tank and burbled as it came!


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (26 Feb 2014)

lol


----------



## Ian Holdich (8 Mar 2014)

This hasn't been touched (literally) for 2 weeks, not been dosed, no water change, just topped up. It's at that stage...
I think I'll be setting up the new tank tomorrow, I have some great twisted vine, and a new 60p to stick it in. Plant wise, I reckon I can salvage a load out of this tank...here's a few of the last pics.


----------



## Alastair (8 Mar 2014)

Wow mate. ............. that is a true jungle style. 
That Tripartia is rampant you cant even make out whats under it ha ha. 
Cant believe this is coming down. Will you still be keeping the signature running though with a new scape mate..... 



..........iPhone fairy


----------



## darren636 (8 Mar 2014)

Ian,  it looks terrific


----------



## John S (8 Mar 2014)

Great job Ian.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (8 Mar 2014)

Wow! That looks so big


----------



## aliclarke86 (8 Mar 2014)

Glad you didn't trim  looks mega

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (15 Mar 2014)

Ian, how tall are the wire mounts for the MMS rail?

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian Holdich (22 Mar 2014)

aliclarke86 said:


> Ian, how tall are the wire mounts for the MMS rail?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


Sorry for the late reply Ali, they are about 12cm from the top of the tank.

The tank is still going....the aponogeton is setting off flower right left and centre. They look beautiful as well.


----------



## Andy D (22 Mar 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## Ian Holdich (22 Mar 2014)

Andy D said:


> Lovely!




It also smells great!


----------



## Edvet (22 Mar 2014)

Are you pollinating the flowers?


----------



## faizal (23 Mar 2014)

It looks awesome. Such healthy growth. Ian are you injecting any co2 in this tank?


----------



## Ian Holdich (13 Apr 2014)

I just want to say thanks for all of the comments and encouragement given to me on the forum over the last few years. All my stuff has gone now, picked up by Ryan this afternoon. He's a top bloke and will get the best out of all the stuff. I've enjoyed scaping up until about a year ago, met some great people who I will keep in touch. I will still be on and off the forum when I get chance,

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## stu_ (13 Apr 2014)

On a personal level,thanks for the help/support.
Good luck for the wedding.
Hope to see you back in the game at some stage


----------



## tim (13 Apr 2014)

Ian, your scapes will be sorely missed on the forum, all the best with the wedding and your families future mate, following your threads over the last few years has left me inspired to say the least


----------



## Deano3 (13 Apr 2014)

thanks for all your help and you will be missed mate but hopefully see you around and see some scapes in the future and as said best of luck with wedding and all the happiness in the world  you have been a great inspiration


----------



## Andy Thurston (13 Apr 2014)

Ryan's a very lucky man! lets hope some of the holdich magics rubbed off on the tank
Good luck with the future, Ukaps wont be the same place when your just popping in


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Apr 2014)

hello everyone
I like to say a big thanks to lan for every thing he has done, I couldn't believe how much stuff there was, so much that I know what im going pay for it would not even come close to what he paid for so I felt bad and gave him my last £20 note lol I know its not lot but hey I believe if you help someone sure someone would help me.
I got a few thing I don't need so I will be giving them away and do raffle. that would be fun 
anyways best of luck lan and congratulation on the wedding.
cheers
ryan


----------



## Alastair (14 Apr 2014)

legytt said:


> hello everyone
> I like to say a big thanks to lan for every thing he has done, I couldn't believe how much stuff there was, so much that I know what im going pay for it would not even come close to what he paid for so I felt bad and gave him my last £20 note lol I know its not lot but hey I believe if you help someone sure someone would help me.
> I got a few thing I don't need so I will be giving them away and do raffle. that would be fun
> anyways best of luck lan and congratulation on the wedding.
> ...



Cant have anything less than great scape in their now ryan


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Apr 2014)

Alastair said:


> Cant have anything less than great scape in their now ryan


haha im going through the ada book to get some ideals


----------

